# Hello from Edmonton, AB



## mprozycki (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello fellow machining enthusiasts!

My name is Mick and I'm an Edmonton based artist.  I have some metalworking and machining experience. I also work as a carpenter.  I joined the forum as a way to network with other craftsmen.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome. I'm more on the metal fabrication side of the hobby. We'd love to see some pics of your work.


----------



## Everett (Jan 4, 2020)

Very cool, another "local!"  I second CalgaryPT, would be cool to see some of your work - which media do you use?


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 4, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. We definitely need more members from the Edmonton area.


----------



## Janger (Jan 5, 2020)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## Hruul (Jan 8, 2020)

Welcome.


----------

